# 18mm open ended needed



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've just bought one of Eddie's Smiths PRS-29A military watches and now I'm looking for a decent 18 mm open-ended leather strap to go on it. I know Eddie does the Pilot style one but has anyone any other good ideas. I may well wear it on a NATO but I do like leather so if I can find something nice I'll probably go down that route.

Any ideas much appreciated...


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Cousinsuk has some nice open ended strap. https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/premier-buffalo-flat-open-ended-denver?code=S20465 . For little money .


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

rogart said:


> Cousinsuk has some nice open ended strap. https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/premier-buffalo-flat-open-ended-denver?code=S20465 . For little money .


 Yes I'd seen those but wasn't really struck with them. I suppose Eddie's are about the best bet in terms of quality for the money but was just looking for something a bit 'different'.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Google 'vintage watch straps'. Fascinating site for many reasons. David makes open ended straps.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Found Yes I'd seen those but wasn't really struck with them. I suppose Eddie's are about the best bet in terms of quality for the money but was just looking for something a bit 'different'.


 Now which watch you mean now. I agree they wouldn't work on that watch. How about some kind of bund strap?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

AVO said:


> Google 'vintage watch straps'. Fascinating site for many reasons. David makes open ended straps.


 Now they do look interesting, many thanks for that ! ... It definitely looks as though one of those could be the answer, I shall have a good read though, great . :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

rogart said:


> Now which watch you mean now. I agree they wouldn't work on that watch. How about some kind of bund strap?


 Yes a bund is a distinct possibility and the site that AVO has linked to has them too....


----------

